# Chambersburg Pa Milk bottle



## creeper71 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a John Haas Jr. Chambersburg Pa 1/2 pint.. the Lettering is crooked an the whole embossing is offset. I never seen a bottle like this one where they have 1/2pt. instead of Half Pint.. thereis a 35 on bottom so I am assuming that the bottle is from 1935.. I am just wondering if anyone would know the rarity an the approx value for this type of bottle.. thanks to everyone who is willing to reply to help me out... Thank you!


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi creeper71: John R. Haas is listed as a known dairyman in Chambersburg under the Franklin County section of the 2007 PA. Dairy Handbook #3 by Bob Lloyd. If not listed in this comprehensive listing of known PA. dairies, I'd say you'd definately have a rare bird there. Even so, I'd say it is not a commonly encountered milk bottle and might have considerable value to a collector from South Central PA. or Franklin County itself.
      Best way to test the waters is to actually list it on ebay and let the market dictate its value, or obtain a copy of the membership directory of the National Association of Milk Bottle Collectors (The Milk Route) and find a few collectors from that area to call and inquire about your bottle. Most members are very friendly and helpful. Might just find an interested buyer that way also.
      Good luck and best regards.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 25, 2009)

Posts: 38
 Joined: 11/26/2009
 Status: online 	Hi creeper71: John R. Haas is listed as a known dairyman in Chambersburg under the Franklin County section of the 2007 PA. Dairy Handbook #3 by Bob Lloyd. If not listed in this comprehensive listing of known PA. dairies, I'd say you'd definately have a rare bird there. Even so, I'd say it is not a commonly encountered milk bottle and might have considerable value to a collector from South Central PA. or Franklin County itself.
     [/quote]

 Well guys, That sounds like it could be an early Thatcher Glass bottle from the plant near at Olean NY.   [ creeper71 ]  Is there any marking on the heal of the bottle near above the bottom to mold match seam?  I hope you can show some pictures.

 As for you [ smithman29 ] thanks for that book reference.  I have been looking for a few milk bottles from another Franklin area dairy for several years and thought while we had the attention of milk bottle people, I would intrude with my desired dairy information.  
     One Quart Liquid   (arched  slightly)      Over a slug plate with    J. W. WHITLING   (arched over)                                                DAIRY             ( horizontal)      And arched under       FRANKLIN,  PA.        May have on the bottom:  REGISTERED                                            BBC    CO   48                                                17     *      4                
   With the * being an Owens trade mark that has a diamond the I and a circle   around the I.  Sorry but I am interested in early milks because I worked for Thatcher Glass so many years.   RED Matthews


----------



## creeper71 (Dec 25, 2009)

RED Matthews :Well guys, That sounds like it could be an early Thatcher Glass bottle from the plant near at Olean NY.   [ creeper71 ]  Is there any marking on the heal of the bottle near above the bottom to mold match seam?  I hope you can show some pictures


 Yes there are numbers an letters on heal of the bottle..sorry for leaving those details out.. I currently don't have the bottle ..A friend of mine has it as he just got done lightly professionally cleaned it for me.. I was to scared I would mess it up if I tried... I am new to bottles..Soon as I can get the bottle back I'll post pics.. Thank You for your help!!  My friend who is cleaning the bottle said he think the bottle is very very rare as he said he been dabbling in Milks for over 10 years an never seen this type of bottle.. That is what brought me to this site hoping to get some answers.. Thankyou everyone again for helping me !!


----------



## smithman29 (Dec 25, 2009)

Red: You just might have a winner with your J.W. Whitling TREQ milk bottle. There is no listing for this dairy in Franklin County per the above mentioned reference. Although this book is not 100% totally comprehensive regarding listing every single dairy in the state of PA., it comes pretty damn close. If a dairy bottle is not listed in it, its a good sign that it must be very rare and seldom, if ever, encountered.
      Although rarity is the main factor in determining a milk bottle's value, another almost equal factor is just how many collectors exist within a specific geographic location to attract a market for that bottle. Certain PA. counties contain a plethora of collectors eager and willing to pay substantially for local rare and desired bottles. Some of those include Centre, Mifflin, Juniata, Huntington, Perry, Clinton, Union, Northumberland, Columbia, Schuylkill, Carbon, Lebanon, Berks, and Lancaster counties. Others like Luzerne, Tioga, Bradford, Susquehanna, Lackawanna, Wayne, Monroe, Lehigh, and Philadelphia counties lack a substantial collector core and many of their rarest bottles dont do very well, value wise, in comparison. Just boils down to the basic law of supply and demand.
      I have no idea what the collector market is like in Franklin County but would expect that your J.W. Whitling should be a desirable bottle if there are collectors out there willing to buy it.
      Good luck and best regards.


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2010)

*RE: John Haas Jr Chambersburg Pa Milk bottle*

Sorry for the delay, I forgot I posted this


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2010)

*RE: John Haas Jr Chambersburg Pa Milk bottle*

another pic


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2010)

*RE: John Haas Jr Chambersburg Pa Milk bottle*

better pic


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2010)

*RE: John Haas Jr Chambersburg Pa Milk bottle*

closer shot


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 6, 2010)

*RE: John Haas Jr Chambersburg Pa Milk bottle*

bottom


----------



## UnionCountyPA (Jun 6, 2013)

smithman29,

 do you know where I can get a copy of Bob Lloyd's Dairy Handbook?


----------

